# I can't wait to see this......



## rabbitsfizz (Oct 4, 2011)

This is what I cannot wait to see from the seat of the cart!






He's not going badly at all, it's very slow against the two boys I did last year- he is more of a delicate flower and cannot believe he is supposed to work for a living!

I have some nice ones of him backing (three steps and a good solid halt) but I loaded up about six pictures and the forum ate the whole post and I just cannot fight Photobucket (which has just frozen and expired on me anyway) to get them back. I'll do it when I have more patience- or maybe wait til I have some with the breeching in the right place- I've messed around with it and I think It is OK now.

He is pulling the tyre, under duress and having exploded at the very idea yesterday- even though, at the time, I was pulling the flipping thing! Anyway, today his Lordship pulled it and got a little cross but did settle. He listens to commands, but he is SO used to having his own way he gets "wiggy" when I tell him off.

Anyway, considering I am walking right behind him and he could kick me if he was really cross I think he will get there in the end, just going to take a while.


----------



## Jill (Oct 4, 2011)

WTG Jane!!! He is a flashy guy


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Oct 4, 2011)

I love hearing about "his lordship" and am happy to read these updates. I really must get back to working my boys again. Weather has been cruddy and I've been wimpy but you are inspiring me with these lovely pictures.



He's sure going to be a sharp looking harness horse.


----------



## Horse-A-Holic (Oct 4, 2011)

Happy to see and hear about his "lordship", love how you talk about him, can just imagine his personality!

Have to say, he is gorgeous, really love his coloration!





Keep up the good work.


----------



## Sandee (Oct 4, 2011)

I know you now what you're doing, Jane but just wonder if there is something else wrong? Has he EVER had to work --like halter or obstacles? The reason I ask is my stallion has always been a sweetheart to work with for halter etc. but the guy trying to put him to cart described him as "just plain lazy". I started thinking back that he has always been a bit of a wimp ......at age 2 after 2 halter classes he'd go lay down for a nap. Never had any health problems.

But when I went to geld him I ask the vet to do a blood workup just in case. She said the only thing that stuck out was an indication that he might have an ulcer. No trouble eating or anything. So it's just a thought there for your guy.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Oct 4, 2011)

You know DC was one of my favorites when we visited, Jane. I love him! He's going to be a real attention-getter in harness and I'm DYING to see him in full kit! I'm so glad you're posting pictures now, Photobucket problems or not.

Leia


----------



## susanne (Oct 4, 2011)

So...after you ground drove him, were you seeing spots?

He's a flashy guy, but spots aside, he's so nicely built and very handsome!


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Oct 4, 2011)

rabbitsfizz said:


> This is what I cannot wait to see from the seat of the cart!
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v131/rabbitsfizz


When I drive Appy, the most common correction I get from instructors or judges is that I need to stop looking at my horse! I always say, "but I LOVE looking at that butt!"


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanks everyone, he is progressing....slowly! Had another hissy fit today as it was windy- we worked through it, but he does not like the idea, and Sandee, no, he has never done a stroke of work, was entire up til this spring, when I decided that I did not need another hormone laden colt but I did want another harness horse- or rather _a_ harness horse as Misty had gone and so had Bertie. DC had his mind on one thing only so harness training was not going to happen. He still has his mind on the ladies but there appears to be room to wedge other things in if I am insistent, now.

He never covered when he was entire, but he covered two of my mares about six weeks ago!

Not something I approve of, but I had him out with the mares and foals, saw one mare was in season, brought her in a few minutes too late, no-one else was in season, well, until the next day that is! After that he only stayed out with the mares that were set.

How long do you "work" (I use the word advisedly, BTW, I would not describe what he is doing as real work, not yet) a young horse for- I tend to just work until he settles, do a bit more then stop- if I over face him he will sull up, he has that attitude and at the moment he is coming up running when I call and doing what he does quite willingly. We have worked up a little sweat on two occasions, but I swear that was more form nervous energy than actual physical work.

Sandee, I have Ranitidene as I get it free, I am on it myself, so I may just put him on it anyway- he was doing a bit of teeth grinding, which sends up flags for me,he is quite highly strung, and very wilful.


----------



## bannerminis (Oct 5, 2011)

He is looking great and I love to hear his stories too.

Sunny has escaped worked for the last 6 wks as I have had sick kids and been sick myself so that was that. But fingers crossed I might get to some something with him over winter.

Looking forward to more updates on DC


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Oct 7, 2011)

We are driving with the tyre out in the field.

Yes, Ladies and Gents, DC has left the round pen.

He then attempted to leave the field, me, and the ground, not necessarily in that order. Little TOAD!! He decided that the tyre out in the field (mowed, flat, working area about the size of a large manège) was scary beyond all belief, and he had to run away, pirouette, rear and generally have a nervous breakdown. As I had put down the whip to open the gate I had only my voice so I waited for a break in the action and roared "STAND" and to his and my amazement, he did.

I went to his head, took the halter and led him for a few minutes then slowly backed off till I was on the end of the reins again and he was pulling the scary tyre round the big scary field (I also grabbed the whip as we passed) He did all his huffing and puffing and bunched up and fidgeted, but he did do as he was told and we did some nice figure of eights and I eventually got a solid "Whoa" (against his better judgement as there were some really terrifying leaves blowing by)

He HATES the wind with a vengeance, so all I can do is keep working him in the wind, I guess.

He hates working, too, all he really wants is the apple he gets at the end!

We worked up a bit of a sweat today (him and me both) and I shall have to put a saddle cloth on as I have now adjusted the tree'ed saddle to fit (and he does not like that, either)

Just wait till I start bitting him, oh Lordy, I am not looking forward to it. Every day a new challenge. My back is killing me and I could hardly walk when I had finished.

On the up side, he is completely controllable in just a halter, so although he is head strong and pulls a lot in hand, I think he is going to have a nice mouth- rein control is total, even when pirouetting and half rearing! He also has never set his neck against me, which he could easily do.

He does want to please, he just does not want to work!!


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Oct 7, 2011)

rabbitsfizz said:


> We are driving with the tyre out in the field.
> 
> Yes, Ladies and Gents, DC has left the round pen.
> 
> ...


LOL, this guy sounds like your average North American teen, so used to having things handed to them that real work seems too much to ask of them. Of course you have to accept that what they think is 'real work' is usually just being expected to follow directions.



At least you will have the opportunity to work out the bugs on this boy as you go. The ones that worry me are the ones that just seem to calmly accept each step and then some day you find there is something they just can't take anymore.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Oct 7, 2011)

rabbitsfizz said:


> He then attempted to leave the field, me, and the ground, not necessarily in that order. Little TOAD!!
> ...I waited for a break in the action and roared "STAND" and to his and my amazement, he did.
> 
> ... I eventually got a solid "Whoa" (against his better judgement as there were some really terrifying leaves blowing by)












Oh, dear lord, I am so enjoying your posts!!



rabbitsfizz said:


> Just wait till I start bitting him, oh Lordy, I am not looking forward to it. Every day a new challenge. My back is killing me and I could hardly walk when I had finished.


Ya know, if I get laid off I you can have me for a month or two at a time for the price of a plane ticket and room/board! I muck stalls and could be bribed to bring a Hyperbike!







rabbitsfizz said:


> On the up side, he is completely controllable in just a halter, so although he is head strong and pulls a lot in hand, I think he is going to have a nice mouth- rein control is total, even when pirouetting and half rearing! He also has never set his neck against me, which he could easily do.


Isn't that nice? Kody's really terrible about setting his neck in-hand and physically dragging me down the road (after almost eight years of work he's finally getting better about it



) but once a bit is in his mouth he's soft as butter. Well, most of the time.



He's either very soft or taking the bit in his teeth and bolting full-speed, but we won't talk about that!



Redheads. *sigh*

Leia


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Oct 8, 2011)

hobbyhorse23 said:


> Oh, dear lord, I am so enjoying your posts!!
> 
> Ya know, if I get laid off I you can have me for a month or two at a time for the price of a plane ticket and room/board! I muck stalls and could be bribed to bring a Hyperbike!
> 
> ...


I'll keep you to that. What are you doing at the moment?


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Oct 8, 2011)

rabbitsfizz said:


> I'll keep you to that. What are you doing at the moment?


Trying not to get laid off.



I'm still paying down my last trip to England!!

Leia


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Oct 8, 2011)

It seems to me that you need to organise a few lectures, then do a tour- get yourself authorised as something- anything- by the ADS- Miniature or VSE Liaison officer?- and start writing!!!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Oct 8, 2011)

rabbitsfizz said:


> It seems to me that you need to organise a few lectures, then do a tour- get yourself authorised as something- anything- by the ADS- Miniature or VSE Liaison officer?- and start writing!!!


You funny.



What could I write about that someone else hasn't already covered better?

Now if I could find a way to get Kody and Turbo shipped over so I had them there with me, now THAT would be sweet. There aren't a lot of horses in your driving classes- it'd be neat to get some titles on the boys!



Ah, dreams....

Leia


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Oct 9, 2011)

You'd be amazed at what people will listen to when you start to talk, especially if you have good pictures!

A lot of people here would sit just to listen to you talk about the weekends on the beach and see pictures of the horses in the sea. A different perspective is what is need- and a bit more confidence on your part!!


----------



## Driving Miss Dixie (Oct 9, 2011)

Leia, I have read everything I can find written by you. Your CDE4VSE page gave me enough information to actually start it. Your early posts and struggles with Kody gave me hope that I could do it too. There just isn't that much info on this subject for the beginners. Sure wish you would start writing and showing pictures. Mary


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Oct 10, 2011)

See, my point entirely!

Maybe we should split this post into two- one part can be the Ballad of the Spotted Toad and the other can be " Bullying Persuading Leia she would make a good public speaker/ Mini driving book writer!


----------



## ClickMini (Oct 10, 2011)

He is quite lovely, Jane! can't wait to see him in the cart, with his blue ribbon attached.  That is, if that means first place in England? Don't know...in Canada it is the reverse of ours, red is first and blue second. At any rate, he is wonderful.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Oct 10, 2011)

rabbitsfizz said:


> Maybe we should split this post into two- one part can be the Ballad of the Spotted Toad and the other can be " Bullying Persuading Leia she would make a good public speaker/ Mini driving book writer!





rabbitsfizz said:


> A different perspective is what is need- and a bit more confidence on your part!!


Hey now, I have confidence! I was just trying to keep the focus on the Spotted Toad rather than getting way off track with my reasons for writing or not writing, etc.



I'm a good public speaker and I'd love to come over there and make some presentations, do some clinics, etc. I'm good at what I do and good at sharing my enthusiasm with other people. However I feel that until I can say I've trained more than 1.5 horses to drive I have no business writing a book about training to drive!



My comment about "What could I write about that someone else hasn't already covered better?" wasn't meant as saying I'm not worthy as a writer, just that others with more experience have already covered the same material and to my way of thinking there's no point repeating it until I have something unique to contribute. I think the question and answer format of a forum like this is a much more appropriate venue for my skills at this time.







Driving Miss Dixie said:


> Leia, I have read everything I can find written by you. Your CDE4VSE page gave me enough information to actually start it. Your early posts and struggles with Kody gave me hope that I could do it too. There just isn't that much info on this subject for the beginners. Sure wish you would start writing and showing pictures. Mary


Mary, it was so sweet of you to take the time to write this! I want you to know you made my entire day. I already regret not having blogged Turbo's early training here as I did Kody's but things change and it's so much harder with two "kids" to keep up.



When I was starting out with Kody the only people who would understand my excitement were the folks on LB. Now I've got real-life mini friends I can call (all of them forum members!) and with the advent of Facebook it's so easy to share exciting news instantly that I tend to get that initial "gotta share" urge out of my system that way and then forget to do a longer writeup. It's too bad as I realized recently I've already forgotten all the highs of his first hitch, Kody's return to competition, etc., and I don't think I could go back and write them now if I tried. What a loss! Rereading Kody's old Khronicles brings it all back to vibrant life and I wish I could do that with Turbo.

I'll do my best to start posting more, it's just hard when he's making breakthroughs so fast and I'm spending so much time away from the computer. Darn that real life!!





Now back to the Ballad of the Spotted Toad.

Leia


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Oct 11, 2011)

Well, since he is going in fits and starts and highs and lows, and I do not "do" Facebook (I have an account, i just can't face it - pun intended) I am going to start another thread, now, I think.....

Leia, you need to start logging Turbo and Kody's progress as a pair, for all to see...


----------

